# Moving to Italy?



## Daisybeck

Hi everyone,
I'm a researcher for a UK based TV company and I'm working on a programme which follows British families as they move abroad to start a new life, ideally setting up their own business.
I know that many of you have already made the move but if you know of anyone who is also considering starting a new life abroad then please feel free to pass on my contact details or get in touch for more information.
Any help much appreciated.
Kind regards
Alida 01132623342
[email protected]


----------



## smith11

Daisybeck said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a researcher for a UK based TV company and I'm working on a programme which follows British families as they move abroad to start a new life, ideally setting up their own business.
> I know that many of you have already made the move but if you know of anyone who is also considering starting a new life abroad then please feel free to pass on my contact details or get in touch for more information.
> Any help much appreciated.
> Kind regards
> Alida 01132623342
> [email protected]


hey friend! i want to go to Italy, i have recently visited a site and collected many information about the place but i want some other information so please can you tell where should i go for that.


----------

